# trough shower drains



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone putting these in? If so, which brand do you find to be the most user friendly?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Anyone putting these in? If so, which brand do you find to be the most user friendly?


I'm referring to items such as these:
http://www.quickdrainusa.com/gallery.php


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Check and see if Zurn makes one. They make an HDPE trench drain system that goes in easy peasy lemon squeezey, they may have something similar to suit your needs


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> I'm referring to items such as these:
> http://www.quickdrainusa.com/gallery.php


 
In have installed these. No main issues as long as you can get underneath to connect the no hub band.

The trim is real easy, goes on tight with an allen wrench. nice drain. expensive tho.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

How would you do the lead/vinyl pan


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> How would you do the lead/vinyl pan


 
The ones I had ordered came ready for hot mop. The paper was already attatched. I am sure if you call the company and tell them you want to lead it in or use vinyl, they will send you the drain for the proper application.


Oh yeah, and it came with a paper template to cut the floor so you can lay it in.


----------

